# Mis fotos de Uruguay - Versión raelkpy



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

los termos esos que muestran estan buenisimos, il paragua tiene una foto con esos termos y yo le pregunte a mi vecino que es de alla que eran me dijo que algunos tienen hasta el posa mate incluido


----------



## iL_Paragua (Jan 18, 2008)

*este termo amigo espectrisimo???*










Adhiero a lo que dijo Raulito, el mate se toma temprano a la mañana (mis viejos se levantan tipo 6 y ya empiezan) yo al llegar a la oficina, tipo 10 AM cambio al terere con yerba "Kurupi" mezcla de hierbas.

El verano asunceno es de 40° y más... es imposible tomar mate todo el dia! :lol:


----------



## Johnnyboy (Nov 20, 2008)

el tema del thread se fue el [email protected]


----------



## palmares (Dec 17, 2007)

Nos fuimos de tema pero aprendimos algo nuevo con ilustraciones y todo


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Sí, nos fuimos de tema pero valió la pena! Me encantó el termo petiso, pero me impresionó el tema del yuyaje y ainda mais en el mate. Me parece que acá somos más simples: amargo, dulce, y alguna cascarita los más vanguardistas. Para mí, amaaaaaaaargo!


----------



## Litox08 (Dec 31, 2007)

Quedé impresionado con las fotos!!! Realmente te felicito Raúl, captaste unas tomas impresionantes, y muchas de ellas diferentes a las que sacamos nosotros.
Es verdad que los turistas ven todo con otros ojos, y reparan en cosas que nosotros ni miramos, la verdad que me encantó tu thread, y me alegra que te haya gustado nuestro país.
Ojalá que vuelvas pronto.
Saludos!


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

*tal cual ese mismo*

y yo muy tarado no me anime a preguntarte y mi vecino que le dicen el paragua le mostre la foto y me explico que era.



iL_Paragua said:


> Adhiero a lo que dijo Raulito, el mate se toma temprano a la mañana (mis viejos se levantan tipo 6 y ya empiezan) yo al llegar a la oficina, tipo 10 AM cambio al terere con yerba "Kurupi" mezcla de hierbas.
> 
> El verano asunceno es de 40° y más... es imposible tomar mate todo el dia! :lol:


----------



## CeciPy (Mar 4, 2007)

Lo de cagarse parados es tal cual. A mí por lo menos me produce ese efecto laxativo muy a menudo, sobre todo cuando le pongo los famosos yuyos. Personalmente lo prefiero con limón y muchísimo hielo. En invierno mate amargo. De Uy me traje mi matera y todos los chiches 

El tereré generó toda una subcultura en nuestro país. Existe una hora para tomarlo, una forma de tomarlo e inclusive normas, como nunca tomarlo con el estómago vacío, lo cual ha hecho prosperar enormemente la industria empanadil nacional.


----------



## CeciPy (Mar 4, 2007)

Por cierto, la guampa, el recipiente donde se pone la yerba y la bombilla, es un cuerno de vaca vaciado y curado tal cual se cura el mate


----------

